
GnuCOBOL 2.2 Released to Let COBOL Code Live on as C – Phoronix - rbanffy
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GnuCOBOL-2.2
======
seabird
This is a complete head-scratcher for me. I see no point in adding this
complexity to the compilation process; if anyone has a good explanation as to
the reasoning, I'm really interested in it.

~~~
jetti
My hunch would be to benefit for the variety of architectures that GCC
supports[1] without having to write any architecture specific code directly.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Compiler_Collection#Archit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Compiler_Collection#Architectures)

